# Lard from Columbus



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a 50 lb block of lard that I recently purchased from CF. Except for my first batch of soap, all my lard has been purchased from them. This block seems very different. It is softer; kind of reminds me of Crisco. My batches have been softer, as well. They do firm up after a day or so, but I've had to leave them in the molds an extra day and I know it has only been since I opened this block.

What do I do?

I have the Code # and Lot#. Should I call them? How can they verify if it actually IS lard vs vegetable oil or tallow (I have no idea what the consistency of tallow is)? I don't know what to do.

:help


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Beef tallow would be rock hard. I'd give them a call. I've never heard anything but good about thier customer service. Or, are you absolutely sure nothing else is going wonky. The only reason why I say this is, recently, my scale secretly died on me. It wasn't an obvious death, it just started weighing things incorrectly and I made a bunch of soap that was off and couldn't be sold.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, definitely not tallow.  Does it smell like lard? I mean, commercial lard doesn't smell strongly, but it does smell a little. Is there anything else different, like the temp of the room that you are keeping it in or soaping in?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

No, nothing else is different. It is definitely not the same consistency that I always get from them. I'll give them a call.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

My last box was softer than normal also. I didn't notice any difference in the soap. I know it was lard, cuz I also use it making doughs--tortillas.  I just finished the box and haven't opened the next one yet. When I do, I'll let ya know if this one is soft too. I just figured the last one was soft, cuz I think I ordered it in Aug/Sept and it was hot out.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Denise. Let me know. 

What was your lot number? We just picked it up a couple of weeks ago. The lot no. is 10-24-12.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

That is the 'use by' date on my new one. Opened it. Yup, it's pretty soft, like the last one, especially in the middle. 'Fluffy'. I already threw the box away from the last one, so don't know what the date was on that one.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, "fluffy" is a good description. I didn't get a chance to call them today. Should I just keep on using it?


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Call them and talk to Mike or Eileen they'll be able to help. It's probably fine, but if it puts your mind to rest, a call would be good.
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you take a picture of the box and post it?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Can you take a picture of the box and post it?


Sure, but why?

I'll get it this afternoon - FM today.


----------

